# Two drivers needed - Chicago



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking for two experienced drivers to run my trucks. Lots of hours, as all trucks will be doing salt runs as well, not just snow dependent. All commercial. Must have clean drivers license, must be 24/7, 100% available. You will be 1099 as I run a legit biz with proper insurance. PM me for details.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Drive it like you stole it?
You pay good money?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1. Nope
2. Yep


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump it up. Oh and "1099" should read "W9". Confused my terms.


----------

